# thinking of moving to Ottawa



## welshcanadian (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi we are thinking of moving to Ottawa, we've heard that it is really family orientated which would be great for us, its close to Montreal, which is where my husband is from, and English speaking for me to get a job, but iv heared that it can be boring there, what do they mean when they say its boring? i have visited there and think its lovely but to live somewhere and to visit is two different things!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

welshcanadian said:


> Hi we are thinking of moving to Ottawa, we've heard that it is really family orientated which would be great for us, its close to Montreal, which is where my husband is from, and English speaking for me to get a job, but iv heared that it can be boring there, what do they mean when they say its boring? i have visited there and think its lovely but to live somewhere and to visit is two different things!


I suppose boring is in the mind of the observer. Some people would find the Rocky Mountains, the Grand Canyon and The scenery of Alaska boring. There is no answer to your question, IMO.
Ottawa is a nice city in which to live. What do you want from life? Mountains, lakes, skiing such as in Alberta and BC. They doesn't exist in Ottawa. To my thinking it is a stupid comment.


----------



## welshcanadian (Aug 26, 2009)

yep your right! Its some of our friends in Montreal that have this view, but really i think its because they just want us to move to Montreal! i love our friends there but i feel isolated sometimes becouse of the language barrier, i dont speck enough French and getting a job would be a challenge for me, i think they like at least bi-lingual teachers, and im not so Ottawa is our choice. Thank you!


----------

